

The Best Class Money Can Buy (2005) - tokenadult
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200511/financial-aid-leveraging

======
tokenadult
Here's a current link on the same subject

<http://www.maguireassoc.com/services/financial_aid.html>

showing how colleges are advised to use financial aid offers to draw in
students.

